# Knocked up some more dumbells for my garage



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Knocked up some more Olympic Dumbells for the garage in work. Just waiting for another 4 x 5kg discs to come from Ebay this week to get them a bit heavier.

This makes 3 pairs of fixed dumbells so far, and hoping to make a complete set very soon. Nice fat handles compared to a standard bar, as they are 6 1/2 inches around, so good for grip work too.

I turn them down a bit first to take the discs, then weld 2 washers on for the stops. Bars are 8kg each when finished.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Look good :thumbup:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Cheers buddy.

New discs arrived so I have built the DBs as 28kgs and another set up as 18kgs. My plan was to buy another 60kg worth of discs to knock up some 38kgs, but I ended up spending my money on a MK1 Escort shell instead which I only intended buying the clocks from it. Hence, I still have some empty handles.

Practically I might set them up as a set of 12kgs for strict DB laterals and finishing off for drop sets, plus it will be cheaper at the moment 

So here they are at present in The Temple...


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Look awesome mate, are they expensive to make? as opposed to just buying them ready made


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> New discs arrived so I have built the DBs as 28kgs and another set up as 18kgs. My plan was to buy another 60kg worth of discs to knock up some 38kgs, but I ended up spending my money on a MK1 Escort shell instead which I only intended buying the clocks from it. Hence, I still have some empty handles.
> 
> ...


That gym is brilliant mate. Do you train at home all the time or just when you can't get to the gym?? I train at home aswell but my equipment isn't as nice as yours lol.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

georgey said:


> Look awesome mate, are they expensive to make? as opposed to just buying them ready made


Works out cheaper than buying them as I only pay for the discs. 4x5kg are £34 delivered. Bars are scrounged out of cut offs in work, which I then turn and weld.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Works out cheaper than buying them as I only pay for the discs. 4x5kg are £34 delivered. Bars are scrounged out of cut offs in work, which I then turn and weld.


whats your job mate?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Look better than my Argos pro power ones


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

georgey said:


> whats your job mate?


Accountant! :stupid:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice bars mate but more importantly wheres the mk1 shell?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

paulandabbi said:


> That gym is brilliant mate. Do you train at home all the time or just when you can't get to the gym?? I train at home aswell but my equipment isn't as nice as yours lol.


Cheers Mate.

Mostly train at home nowadays as I travel abroad a bit with my job. Always pick a hotel with a decent gym when away. I found that I was wasting some of my membership when being away, so this was a good option for me.

Also got an olympic curling bar and a nice solid chinning bar that you can't see in the previous pics.

To be honest, I can get by pretty well with this kit and am plodding on nice with my training at the moment.


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

Fancy selling me the escort shell if you don't want it.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Those look awesome mate! Good craftsmanship :thumbup1:


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

I want to know how you keep your bloody garage so tidy?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I still want a pic of the esky!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Cheers Mate.
> 
> Mostly train at home nowadays as I travel abroad a bit with my job. Always pick a hotel with a decent gym when away. I found that I was wasting some of my membership when being away, so this was a good option for me.
> 
> ...


Its like my dream gym :thumb:

Would love to be able to make my own equipment. It would keep costs down alot.

You could sell some of the dumbell handles :whistling:

Are you working on a MK1 Escort? Can't beat the older Ford's.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

georgey said:


> whats your job mate?


I am originally a Mechanical Engineer (Forces) by trade, but I am mostly of the tools now since leaving. My current role now is mostly training Engineers for a large truck company with the odd trip out when a truck has gone down big time that requires additional technical support. Also teach City & Guilds Automotive part time which allows me to keep up with the technology and also lets me tinker with little hobby projects...


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

dt36 said:


> I am originally a Mechanical Engineer (Forces) by trade, but I am mostly of the tools now since leaving. My current role now is mostly training Engineers for a large truck company with the odd trip out when a truck has gone down big time that requires additional technical support. Also teach City & Guilds Automotive part time which allows me to keep up with the technology and also lets me tinker with little hobby projects...


Wow sounds just like my job apart from the city and guilds bit, also in the hgv/plant industry.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats really impressive buddy i was showing them pics to the family,,,super cool.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Thats really impressive buddy i was showing them pics to the family,,,super cool.


I did that aswell lol


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

SpeciJr said:


> Fancy selling me the escort shell if you don't want it.





mygym said:


> Nice bars mate but more importantly wheres the mk1 shell?


It's still in Staffordshire at the moment and I have to sort it tomorrow. Shell is absolutely rotten guys and is beyond welding. Basically, there is nothing left to weld to and is not worth sh1t. My main concern with this buy is that it has a V5 and plates which I can now use as a base donor for a space frame set up. All bits I can salvage off it will also go towards the main % of the project.

I was looking at building it around a 170 Zetec, but am now plumping towards a Duratec, possibly a 2.3. Funds will have to dictate as the base build will come in at about 12k according to my costings.

Link below is not my car, but the project will be of a similar build. This link is a full on track car where as I am looking for a milder road going variant:

http://passionford.com/forum/restorations-rebuilds-and-projects/428920-lloyds-shp-rsr-mk1-escort.html


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome, love them had loads of mk1 and 2 wish I had another now worth a fortune!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

mygym said:


> Awesome, love them had loads of mk1 and 2 wish I had another now worth a fortune!


True Mate. They are the Mutts in my eyes. :thumb:

There's a firm in Andover that have a couple of South African imports at the moment which are reasonably priced for their condition. The way I see it, this is a better investment than putting your money in the bank at the moment...

http://www.hotwheelsmotorsport.com/


----------

